# Pflanzinsel selber bauen



## karpfenalex (26. Nov. 2006)

Hallo an alle

Da ich im Winter auch für mein Hobby was basteln will ,habe ich an eine Pflanzinsel gedacht.
Nach edlichen suchen hier im Forum bin ich aber auch nicht auf einen grünen Zweig gestossen.
(entweder der Boden der aus Pflanzennetz ist, zersetzt sich oder oder oder..)

Hat hier jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. eine Lösung gefunden??
Bei www.koidream.de gibts die ja zu kaufen, aber für 80cm Durchmesser
56,00 Euro ne ne das ist mir zuviel.

Mal sehn evtl.hat hier jemand ein Tip bzw. Ratschläge zum Selbstbau,wo der Boden auch nach Jahren nicht verrottet ist und ziehmlich unauffällig im Teich ist.

Über Tips,Ratschläge mit Bilder würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

Hallo Alex,

guckst du hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2868


und stz dich mit Lehnhart ( sanke10 ) 

in verbindung 


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

Und???


Haste mal geguckt????


Ist doch super die Insel von Lenhart oder????


Ja Olaf Danke!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*






...wird man so, wenn man(n) Urlaub hat?

Dann will ich keinen


----------



## Olli.P (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

Jipp  


Ein wenich Spass muß auch mal sein


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

*Lieber guter Thorsten, 
wenn du keinen 
Urlaub haben willst, kann ich den dann bekommen????    *


*Das wäre  *


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

*Ja,Ja,

Das Ham wa gern, wenn's ums übertragen von Urlaub geht dann iss das Buch mal wieder zu  *


----------



## Thorsten (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

Ulurp? Wie schreibt man das

Ich bin armer Selbstständiger....wir haben nie Urlaub !!!! 


Ansonsten hätte ich ihn dir schon längst überschrieben.:__ nase:


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

*Wenn sich dat nich lohnen würde würd's das sicher nich machen...  

"Und die, die am meisten jammern haben's meistens am Besten"  *


----------



## karpfenalex (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

Hallo

also ich habe hier nichts von Urlaub geschrieben und verstehe nicht wie man auf meine Frage dann auf Urlaub kommt.

Wenn Ihr über Urlaub reden möchtet dann stellt doch bitte eine Thema dazu her.

Es war und ist immer noch die Rede davon "WIE BAUE ICH EINE PFLANZINSEL"

über Bilder und Tips verschiedener Ausführungen würde ich mich freuen. 

Jedoch freu ich mich nicht  wenn hier welche meinen um Urlaub zu reden. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Thorsten (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

Moin Alex,

bleib mal ganz locker!

Lese dir den Link von Olaf mal durch, darin wirst Du super Anregungen finden. 

Schreibe auch mal Lenhart an, er wird dir Tips geben können.

Somit dürfte deine Frage beantwortet sein *und* so wie Du es auch tust, wird hier mal gescherzt......


----------



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzinsel selber bauen*

Hallo Alex,


Ich wollte sicherlich nicht deine Fragestellung inn's lächerliche ziehen 

Da aber nach ca. 24 Stunden keine Antwort von dir kam, habe ich ein wenig lustig versucht für dich zu antworten 

( siehe zweite antwort von mir ).

Hättest du in der ersten Antwort von mir auf den link geklickt und dir das thema richtig durchgelesen, wäre deine frage 

nach einem kontakt mit Lenhart (sanke10) sicherlich beantwortet gewesen 

Das andere hat sich dann einfach lustigerweise irgendwie auf die antwort von Thorsten ergeben......


Kannst du uns nochmal verzeihen???   


Übrigens werde ich demnächst auch noch eine solche Pflanzinsel bauen und

dazu auch nochmal Lenhart kontaktieren müssen


----------

